# Real CPR footage



## Melclin (Feb 15, 2012)

I do a bit of CPR/first aid training now and again and I like to have real footage of CPR/arrested pts/agonal breathing because I think its important to 1) Do as much as you can to prepare people for the nasty sights involved, 2) Provide actual examples of how deep/violent CPR needs to be or what agonal breathing actually looks like etc, instead of just saying "If abnormal breathing then.... 3) Its more engaging (and actually recommended by the Australian Resuscitation Council for that reason) and people seem to really enjoy it.

So, I'm asking if anybody on the forum has or knows of any videos of anything mentioned above.

*I already have:*
- The bondi rescue video of CPR being done on an asian kid after being pulled out of the water.
- That old video of bubba with chest pain who then arrests in the care of FD from the TLC show called "paramedics".
- Everything from the Australian TV show "HELP".
- Everything from the various documentaries about London HEMS.
- A segment from an unknown TV show, showing UK police community officers and EMTs doing some CPR a bloke who survives and is interviewed later.
- An african video of some kid post-drowning.
- An unsuccessful arrest showing Haiti medical relief vollies. 
- Toughest places to be a paramedic showing a Welsh medic in Guatemala. 

If you have anything to add that is a good example of CPR, cardiac arrest, agonal resps or moribund pts of any kind, give me a point in the right direction.


----------



## Aprz (Feb 15, 2012)

There is an episode of Cops where the police officer and the camera man or audio dude that follows the cops around did CPR on a woman who I think got kicked in the chest and I think she had agnol breaths too.


----------



## Hockey (Feb 15, 2012)

I had one where a lady was being pulled out of a lake and CPR was being done but looks like they took it down.  One of the girls I know did CPR on her and some bystander was filming it.  I'll see if I made a copy of it or if I can contact the person who filmed it


----------



## frdude1000 (Feb 15, 2012)

This is an awesome video I found.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxpYuVr53zQ


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Feb 15, 2012)

If only someone had video of me doing CPR in the codes i've worked. 4/4 ROSC. Oh yeah!


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 15, 2012)

frdude1000 said:


> This is an awesome video I found.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxpYuVr53zQ



Wow. That was awesome, truly. Really cool to watch a save like that, especially a relatively young fellow there.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 16, 2012)

frdude1000 said:


> This is an awesome video I found.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxpYuVr53zQ



Cool video, but why the hell didn't they drag his *** out from between the metal hoops to work him? :rofl:

Work smarter not harder!


----------



## rwik123 (Feb 16, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Cool video, but why the hell didn't they drag his *** out from between the metal hoops to work him? :rofl:
> 
> Work smarter not harder!



But isn't it better doing CPR between a bike rack? =D


----------



## m0nster986 (Feb 16, 2012)

I shed a tear. That was so beautiful!


----------



## socalmedic (Feb 16, 2012)

cool vid. was that just a bls crew? maby londonmedic can chime in.

ps stacy was kinda hot.


----------



## Brandon O (Feb 16, 2012)

I know that David Hiltz has some dispatch recordings of agonal respirations -- audio only if that interests you. And some good decent depictions I found are here http://emsbasics.com/2011/04/21/what-it-looks-like-agonal-respirations/

I would actually be very interested in getting my hands on some of the clips you mentioned for similar purposes -- I do a series on my site giving real-life examples of various clinical phenomena (see the above), and have been meaning to do one on cardiac arrest and CPR. Full credit to you of course.


----------



## Melclin (Feb 19, 2012)

...and I'm back. Big week at work.



frdude1000 said:


> This is an awesome video I found.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxpYuVr53zQ



Yeah I have that one. Its a good one. Its shows a more modern compression rate reasonably well, defib, and I've used it as an example of poor scene management/safety. You control your environment, not the other way round says me in my FR classes. 



Brandon Oto said:


> I know that David Hiltz has some dispatch recordings of agonal respirations -- audio only if that interests you. And some good decent depictions I found are here http://emsbasics.com/2011/04/21/what-it-looks-like-agonal-respirations/
> 
> I would actually be very interested in getting my hands on some of the clips you mentioned for similar purposes -- I do a series on my site giving real-life examples of various clinical phenomena (see the above), and have been meaning to do one on cardiac arrest and CPR. Full credit to you of course.



Oh nice. I'll keep a good eye on the site. Sounds interesting. I reckon too many times you see something in real life and think well it was f**king obvious, if only I'd seen it and known what it was, instead of reading about it. If you can actually show students examples, I think it helps a lot. 

Have you watched the "HELP" series? Six episodes of very decent, fly on the wall, over the shoulder stuff. No prime time BS, you know. You can watch the full series on you tube it you type in "help paramedic". They have the only neonatal CPR footage I've seen outside of the neonatal retrieval team education videos we saw at uni and the various london hems videos have some CPR footage and various other macabre cinematic goodies.


----------



## Brandon O (Feb 19, 2012)

Melclin said:


> Oh nice. I'll keep a good eye on the site. Sounds interesting. I reckon too many times you see something in real life and think well it was f**king obvious, if only I'd seen it and known what it was, instead of reading about it. If you can actually show students examples, I think it helps a lot.



Yep, that's the idea.



> Have you watched the "HELP" series? Six episodes of very decent, fly on the wall, over the shoulder stuff. No prime time BS, you know. You can watch the full series on you tube it you type in "help paramedic". They have the only neonatal CPR footage I've seen outside of the neonatal retrieval team education videos we saw at uni and the various london hems videos have some CPR footage and various other macabre cinematic goodies.



I haven't seen it -- I'll check it out.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 22, 2012)

Sorry its a bit vague but there is an excellent clip in the UK Channel 5 Series "Channel 5". Its in the first few series I think. I cant go through them now but it shows EXCELLENT bystander CPR in progress, and the bike medic goes back later to congratulate the bystander.

To the guy asking was it just a BLS crew, ID say it was a Medic as they put "Paramedic" under the name of one of the ladies later, and on that show they normally are very good at giving people the correct title (e.g. for Police the PCOS, PC, SPC etc or First Responder / Controller/ Technician / Paramedic / ECP for the EMS side)


----------



## exodus (Feb 28, 2012)

Tyler said:


> Sorry its a bit vague but there is an excellent clip in the UK Channel 5 Series "Channel 5". Its in the first few series I think. I cant go through them now but it shows EXCELLENT bystander CPR in progress, and the bike medic goes back later to congratulate the bystander.
> 
> To the guy asking was it just a BLS crew, ID say it was a Medic as they put "Paramedic" under the name of one of the ladies later, and on that show they normally are very good at giving people the correct title (e.g. for Police the PCOS, PC, SPC etc or First Responder / Controller/ Technician / Paramedic / ECP for the EMS side)



I don't think on the london CPR to walk out video was an ALS crew. There was no ACLS involved and they only used an AED.


----------



## Brandon O (Mar 17, 2012)

I compiled the best stuff I could find here for anybody who's interested:

http://emsbasics.com/2012/03/15/what-it-looks-like-cardiac-arrest-and-cpr/

Thanks a ton to Melclin for helping with this.


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 17, 2012)

On statter911.com last year they had a dashcam video of a cop who first responded and bounced an old guy in arrest and worked the code with an AED. It was strong work. I will try to find it when I get on a real computer later.


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 17, 2012)

It's exactly like the dummies...but usually fatter... with more boobage... and people running around everywhere.


----------



## Brandon O (Mar 17, 2012)

Sounds like a pretty apt description of EMS in general...


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 17, 2012)

Here's the youtube.  I think this is a pretty good video, I just wanted them to pull the guy down to the flat surface.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWwmnMj7hts&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Brandon O (Mar 17, 2012)

Yep, I included that one. Great example of first responders doing their part, I think, small quibbles aside. Getting people to act is still the biggest step.


----------



## Pabbage (Mar 17, 2012)

It's an ALS crew... I think you can see her attempting to cannulate later on in the clip. All our emphasis in the uk, even as ALS crew, is to deliver CPR and shocks.. Drugs come way down the list.


----------



## Craig Alan Evans (Mar 17, 2012)

Brandon Oto said:


> I know that David Hiltz has some dispatch recordings of agonal respirations -- audio only if that interests you. And some good decent depictions I found are here http://emsbasics.com/2011/04/21/what-it-looks-like-agonal-respirations/
> 
> I would actually be very interested in getting my hands on some of the clips you mentioned for similar purposes -- I do a series on my site giving real-life examples of various clinical phenomena (see the above), and have been meaning to do one on cardiac arrest and CPR. Full credit to you of course.



I concur.  Could you share? Send to craigevans013@gmail.com.  Thanks


----------



## Brandon O (Mar 17, 2012)

Craig Alan Evans said:


> I concur.  Could you share? Send to craigevans013@gmail.com.  Thanks



Craig, if you see my link a couple posts back, I provided most of the clips Melclin mentioned there. I have most of the others as well, but they're mostly not as useful (poor quality or not much visible action); I can give you those if you really need, but I think most of the good stuff is in the ones I used.


----------



## Craig Alan Evans (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks.  Jumped too far ahead.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Mar 17, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Here's the youtube.  I think this is a pretty good video, I just wanted them to pull the guy down to the flat surface.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWwmnMj7hts&feature=player_embedded



This is one of my favorite videos on youtube. Officers doing something far outside of their normal comfort level to serve the public. Strong work indeed.


----------

